# Brighter Dawn LK-47



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Trying to find some more info on the Brighter Dawn Lk47 - launched 1949 as "Barbara Mackay" W9, 1956 bought by Walter Inkster renamed "Brighter Dawn" LK47; purchased in 1972 by Lerwick Harbour Trust as pilot boat "Bard”. Would like to know where built, loa, gross tonnage and engine size/details. Also any history of her time before being sold to Shetland and where she is now - left Shetland to an English buyer in 1992. Hoping someone can help - thanks John


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Brighter Dawn LK47.*

Built 1949 by Forbes.Sandaven.Home port Thurso.skipper J Bremner.draft 8.30ft.Beam 18.00ft.LOA 53.00ft.Keel52.50ft.Grt 37.26ton.120hp Rushton.cost to build £9,499.thought to have been scrapped at Portland,south of England.


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Ah, that’s splendid information, much appreciated and thanks for responding so quickly. John


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Registration: 
WK9
Date in WK registration: 
05/04/1949 - 10/28/1954
Dimensions
Draft: 
8.30ft
Beam: 
18.00ft
Length Over All: 
53.00ft
Keel: 
52.50ft
Tonnage
Gross: 
37.26Ton
Net: 
37.26Ton
Builders
Built in: 
Forbes Sandhaven
Date Built: 
1949
Ports
Home Port: 
Thurso
Date in Port: 
05/04/1949 - 10/28/1954
Owner Name: 
W MacKay
Skipper Name: 
J Bremner W MacKay
Remarks: 
Sold to Lerwick sold to Shetland and renamed Brighter Dawn LK47, then as the Lerwick pilot boat Bard. Last heard of her she was broken up at Portland in the South of England


----------

